# Recordar o temporal de 29 Out 1993 - Madeira



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 00:05)

Um dos maiores temporais que se registaram na Madeira, na sua historia recente ocorreu a 29 de Out. de 1993.



> A 29 de Outubro de 1993 o Funchal despertou e foi colocado perante um cenário devastador. Chuvas torrenciais ocorridas durante a noite provocaram o deslizamento de terras e as ribeiras, estranguladas por habitações e entupidas por entulho, não conseguiram reter as águas em fúria dentro das suas margens. Os dias seguintes permitiram verificar a dimensão da tragédia.
> 
> O caudal de água lamacenta arrastou para morte oito pessoas, uma das quais na ribeira dos Socorridos, em Câmara de Lobos. E provocou prejuízos materiais de milhões de contos. Cerca de 100 habitações foram destruídas e largas centenas de funchalenses ficaram desalojados. As escolas tiveram que encerrar e 220 automóveis foram destruídos. Alguns corpos não seriam recuperados. _Tribuna da Madeira_



_Segundo o Geógrafo Raimundo Quintal:_


> A Região caracteriza-se por ter períodos de “chuva torrencial” que potenciam as “cheias repentinas”, cujos resultados a ilha já conheceu no seu longo historial. A cheia de 1993 trata-se, apenas, do mais recente motivo de lamento.
> “Num estudo que fiz sobre os aluviões (desde o sec. XVI até à actualidade), verifiquei a ocorrência de 31 casos graves. Dez deles aconteceram em Outubro, mas o período em que há probabilidade de acontecerem estes fenómenos vão desde Setembro a Março”



Imagens de satelite deste dia:




















Estado em que ficou a cidade do Funchal


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2007 às 18:43)

As cheias rápidas são um dos fenómenos meteorológicos mais destrutivos no nosso país.


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2007 às 19:54)

Impressionante, as ruas ficaram todas num caos! Já lá vai uns anos sem acontecer nada parecido...


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2007 às 22:35)

Lembro-me como se fosse hoje. Tinha 9 anos e ainda não ligava muito a este fenómeno da meteorologia mas creio que foi a partir desse dia...

Ao início da noite, uma chuva torrencial incessante anunciava algo não muito bom mas longe do que imaginávamos vir a acontecer. Acordei durante a noite com as varandas cobertas (vidro) do meu prédio a se partirem e a estilhaçarem em cima dos carros estacionados em baixo. Era uma ventania impressionante. Pela manhã vi algo que nunca tinha visto: ondas a passar a muralha do Porto do Funchal, e a empurrar barcos pequenos e grandes contra o cais e a marina (valeu que não estava nenhum cruzeiro nesse dia). Alguns cargueiros de grande porte foram mesmo obrigados a deixar o porto e a andar quase à deriva ao largo da cidade por entre ondas gigantes. Os telefonemas não paravam na minha casa, todos os familiares a ligar uns para os outros. Rádio ligado e o melhor anúncio do dia: "Filho, não há escola, as estradas estão interrompidas". Nesta altura, na minha inocência, fiquei feliz mas não tinha real noção do problema. Fui com o meu pai até à baixa do Funchal e ele até levou uma câmara de filmar. Não sei porquê, ele nunca chegou a registar nada, talvez tivesse ficado chocado com o que viu.

Colunas militares e bombeiros andavam pela avenida mostrada na foto à procura de eventuais sobreviventes ou corpos que foram arrastados pelas ribeiras. Devido à má limpeza destas, aumentaram consideravelmente o caudal e tornaram-se num rio de lama que arrastou tudo pela frente. Eu que moro a 3 Km da ribeira mais próxima conseguia ouvir os enormes pedregulhos a serem arrastados.

Perderam-se 8 vidas. Inúmeros desalojados (criou-se um bairro com várias dezenas de casas para estes em pouco tempo). Um dos corpos foi encontrado semanas depois...na costa da ilha Deserta Grande. Carros a serem levados como brinquedos para o mar. Uma mágoa ver a nossa cidade desta forma. Durante quase 15 dias as escolas do Funchal encerraram até que fosse reposto o reabestecimento de água.


Os madeirenses aprenderam uma lição. Todos, inclusivé os governantes. Agora as ribeiras são limpas embora em alguns locais se insista em diminuir as larguras da ribeira devido às novas obras. Não quero imaginar isto novamente. Que o 29 de Outubro de 93 seja apenas mais uma memória...


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 22:51)

Hawk disse:


> Lembro-me como se fosse hoje. Tinha 9 anos e ainda não ligava muito a este fenómeno da meteorologia mas creio que foi a partir desse dia...
> 
> Ao início da noite, uma chuva torrencial incessante anunciava algo não muito bom mas longe do que imaginávamos vir a acontecer. Acordei durante a noite com as varandas cobertas (vidro) do meu prédio a se partirem e a estilhaçarem em cima dos carros estacionados em baixo. Era uma ventania impressionante. Pela manhã vi algo que nunca tinha visto: ondas a passar a muralha do Porto do Funchal, e a empurrar barcos pequenos e grandes contra o cais e a marina (valeu que não estava nenhum cruzeiro nesse dia). Alguns cargueiros de grande porte foram mesmo obrigados a deixar o porto e a andar quase à deriva ao largo da cidade por entre ondas gigantes. Os telefonemas não paravam na minha casa, todos os familiares a ligar uns para os outros. Rádio ligado e o melhor anúncio do dia: "Filho, não há escola, as estradas estão interrompidas". Nesta altura, na minha inocência, fiquei feliz mas não tinha real noção do problema. Fui com o meu pai até à baixa do Funchal e ele até levou uma câmara de filmar. Não sei porquê, ele nunca chegou a registar nada, talvez tivesse ficado chocado com o que viu.
> 
> ...



Interessante testemunho que aqui deixas.. É importante recordar estas situações, também para que não caiam no esquecimento e não se repitam. Concordo que o Funchal aprendeu a lição. As ribeiras estão sempre limpas, pena é realmente a situação de algum extrangulamento em algumas partes...


Embora pelo norte também ocorressem chuvas fortes e trovoadas nessa noite, nada se comparou ao que se passou no lado sul.


----------



## Hawk (28 Out 2007 às 13:33)

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos do dia em que o Funchal acordou de luto.
























[/quote]


----------



## Preacher (22 Nov 2007 às 09:28)

Perfeitamente recordado! Tal como o Hawk não tive aulas, salvo erro durante uma semana. Foi um acontecimento importante, até para consciencializar a importância do Ordenamento do Território na Madeira. Desde então as ribeiras apresentam-se mais limpas de entulho e deu-se maior importância à estabilização natural de vertentes. 


As cheias rápidas são fenónemos realmente destruidores, como disse o user Dan. Bom exemplo, as cheias rápidas de 67 de Lisboa que causaram mais de 400 mortos e muitos desaparecidos. Mas as vagas de calor conseguem matar mais


----------



## Knyght (6 Out 2010 às 10:46)

*Hawk* parece que somos da mesma colheita.
Vivi desde os meus 6 anos no Funchal também me lembro dessa noite uma chuva digamos moderada mas ininterrupta desde o fim da tarde anterior, no Funchal parecia cair sempre a mesma cadência uma chuva que confesso estar a adorar de ouvir deitado na cama lembro-me de minha mãe estar preocupada com o poço de lavar roupa que entupia pelas folhas das flores que a minha mãe cuidava no seu terraço e levava a água a entrar pela cozinha dentro.
E eu dizia a minha mãe que a chuva era gostosa de ouvir e ela respondeu-me "Isto vai dar perca, já é demasiado tempo a chover..." pelo amanhecer o barulho da ribeira fazia-se sentir, vivo ainda a uns 70 metros da ribeira de santa luzia mas protegido pelos prédios.

Também eu gostei de não ter de ir a escola...

Desde aí as ribeiras foram cuidadas de outra forma, sim nessa noite se as ribeiras tivessem limpas tinham conseguido escoar as águas, não podemos comparar com ao deste ano ao qual deu-se um diluvio. As ribeiras principalmente nas cabeceiras todos os anos são limpas, as brigadas de limpeza quando sai um aviso largam as vasouras e vão desentupir as adufas, etc.

Eu muitas vezes critico o IM mas desde essa altura houve um enorme aumento da qualidade das previsões, era o tempo que ouvíamos chuva e saiamos de t-shirt e de ouvir-mos sol e levarmos o guarda-chuva.


----------

